# El Malpais NM



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Loosely translates as _The Bad Lands_.  The floor of the canyon is an ancient lava flow.  Took these pictures last fall.
Camera: Nikon D40 X with a 55-200mm Nikon DX telephoto lens.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice pics..but it can't be too bad I saw a fence running through the landscape..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2019)

I live in Amarillo, and that looks like it's only a few hours drive from where I live.  Might have to go check it out. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I live in Amarillo, and that looks like it's only a few hours drive from where I live.  Might have to go check it out.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Ever run into my ex in Amarillo?


----------



## hjmick (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Nice pics..but it can't be too bad I saw a fence running through the landscape..




People have died there...


ABQJOURNAL UPFRONT: Death in El Malpais: Mystery Lingers


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics..but it can't be too bad I saw a fence running through the landscape..
> ...


Humans have a habit of dying anywhere they can.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Amarillo, and that looks like it's only a few hours drive from where I live.  Might have to go check it out.
> ...



Dunno.  Did she hang out at the biker bars in Amarillo?  If so, then maybe we have crossed paths.  If not, then the chances are slim.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


No telling I have one in Fart Worth also.. I littered Texass..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



PM me with her name, and I will tell you if I ever met her.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> I live in Amarillo, and that looks like it's only a few hours drive from where I live.  Might have to go check it out.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


Roughly 5 hours from Amarillo, off of I 40 east of Grants NM.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Nice pics..but it can't be too bad I saw a fence running through the landscape..


National Monument........  And the fence is not on the lava field.  I wouldn't have tried to cross that lava field back when I was a strong, in excellent shape 20 something, trying to just might be the last thing one does........


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Amarillo, and that looks like it's only a few hours drive from where I live.  Might have to go check it out.
> ...



Well, Ringel, you might have just given me my next destination when I decide to go on vacation this year. 

Most of the time, I go on a tour of the shops in CO.


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Sad song for Mr. Mooney...


----------



## beautress (Feb 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Loosely translates as _The Bad Lands_.  The floor of the canyon is an ancient lava flow.  Took these pictures last fall.
> Camera: Nikon D40 X with a 55-200mm Nikon DX telephoto lens.


Wow, Ringel. Some of your pictures take a person's breath away! Good job!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


About two hours north of El Malpais is Chaco Canyon, huge ancient pueblo ruins.  
Capulin Volcano National Monument is about three hours north of you on Rte 87. 
The Valles Caldera National Monument is a few hours northwest of Sante Fe.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Been past the Capulin Volcano quite a few times.  Go past it every time I go to Colorado.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Awesome views from up there.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 10, 2019)

Billy cues up the background music ...


----------

